# fique de olho



## johnval

boa tarde. escutei esta frase na televisao:

o que quer dizer, obrigado pelas respostas

johnval


----------



## Tomby

Segundo o contexto pode ser _vigilar_, _cuidar_, _echar el ojo a_. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Mangato

Fique de olho = esté atento, esté vigilante


----------



## Chien_Errant_SudBrésil

"echále el ojo a tu hermano" también es correcto?


----------



## Tomby

Chien_Errant_SudBrésil said:


> "échale el ojo a tu hermano" también es correcto?


Gramaticalmente es posible, pero en este contexto (un programa de TV) creo que lo correcto es "vigile", "esté atento", etc.
¡Saludos!
TT


----------



## Mangato

Tombatossals said:


> Gramaticalmente es posible, pero en este contexto (un programa de TV) creo que lo correcto es "vigile", "esté atento", etc.
> ¡Saludos!
> TT


 
Nao conhecia o programa. É provável que seja de cámara oculta. Não sei.

No Brasil  S.P. fique de olho pode ser também uma advertência.

_- Fique de olho que vai levar uma tapa na cara_ 
o que nos dizemos: _Ándate con ojo._


----------



## Tomby

Mangato said:


> Nao conhecia o programa. É provável que seja de cámara oculta. Não sei.


Eu tampouco, mas Johnval disse "escutei esta frase na televisão". Esperemos que ele diga que tipo de programa viu. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Carfer

_'Fique de olho'_. Só isso? Não acrescentava 'nalguma coisa'? É que _'ficar de olho (nalguma coisa ou em alguém)'_ significa, como disse o Mangato, ficar atento a essa coisa ou pessoa, ficar vigilante em relação ao que lhes possa acontecer. Sem mais, também poderá significar, _'Fique atento!_' ou _'Continue a ver!'_ (neste caso o programa) mas em Portugal é um uso bastante incomum. Não sei se também será assim no Brasil, mas johnval não referiu em que programa e em que televisão ouviu a frase, só posso especular.


----------



## Menina Curiosa

En Brasil la frase "fique de olho" suena algo como "fíjate", o "póngale atención", "ojo!", etc. Quiere decir que se debe tener cuidado con algo, volverse la atención a algo, etc.


----------



## johnval

Carfer said:


> _'Fique de olho'_. Só isso? Não acrescentava 'nalguma coisa'? É que _'ficar de olho (nalguma coisa ou em alguém)'_ significa, como disse o Mangato, ficar atento a essa coisa ou pessoa, ficar vigilante em relação ao que lhes possa acontecer. Sem mais, também poderá significar, _'Fique atento!_' ou _'Continue a ver!'_ (neste caso o programa) mas em Portugal é um uso bastante incomum. Não sei se também será assim no Brasil, mas johnval não referiu em que programa e em que televisão ouviu a frase, só posso especular.


 
amigo carfer foi no momento em que a apresentadora falava na tv, foi tudo o que alcancei escutar, 

estoy muito grato por haver vocês respondido a minha duvida

johnval


----------



## opirt

Chien_Errant_SudBrésil said:


> "echále el ojo a tu hermano" también es correcto?


 

"échale el ojo a tu hermano" se utilazaría si quieres decir "arroja el ojo a tu hermano"

Pero lo que intentas decir tiene sentido, aquí en España se utiliza mucho la expresión "écharle un ojo a algo/alguien". Aquí sería "échale un ojo a tu hermano". Se utliza mucho, y daría un toque más natural a la conversación.

Saludos


----------



## Tomby

opirt said:


> "échale el ojo a tu hermano" se utilazaría si quieres decir "arroja el ojo a tu hermano"
> 
> Pero lo que intentas decir tiene sentido, aquí en España se utiliza mucho la expresión "écharle un ojo a algo/alguien". Aquí sería "échale un ojo a tu hermano". Se utliza mucho, y daría un toque más natural a la conversación.
> 
> Saludos


Lo siento mucho pero no puedo estar de acuerdo. Personalmente, como expresión, no la he oído nunca.
Por otra parte "échale/arroja el ojo a tu hermano" da a entender como si alguien tiene un ojo en la mano y se lo lanza a su hermano. Algo surrealista.
¡Feliz domingo y bienvenido al foro!
TT.


----------



## opirt

Tombatossals said:


> Lo siento mucho pero no puedo estar de acuerdo. Personalmente, como expresión, no la he oído nunca.
> Por otra parte "échale/arroja el ojo a tu hermano" da a entender como si alguien tiene un ojo en la mano y se lo lanza a su hermano. Algo surrealista.
> ¡Feliz domingo y bienvenido al foro!
> TT.


 

Pues más lo siento yo, pero en la zona donde yo vivo (centro-norte) se dice mucho, es más, es tan común que pensaba que todo el mundo lo entendía ("echa un ojo/vistazo a esto", en el sentido de vigilarlo)

Y lo en referencia a lo de que suena surrealista.. tienes toda la razón, y eso es lo que quería decir. Era una respuesta a algo que se había escrito antes. Siento no haberme explicado bien. "échale el ojo a tu hermano" no tendría sentido a no ser que físicamente arrojaras un ojo a tu hermano. Pero lo que sí tiene sentido, y mucho, es decir "echa un ojo a tu hermano", en vez de "vigila a tu hermano". 

De todas formas, lo decía sólo a forma de aclaración, no en respuesta al tema que originó esta pregunta. Lo que en un principio se preguntaba ya se ha  explicado, y con mucho acierto, según mi opinión.


----------



## Tomby

opirt said:


> Pues más lo siento yo, pero en la zona donde yo vivo (centro-norte) se dice mucho, es más, es tan común que pensaba que todo el mundo lo entendía ("echa un ojo/vistazo a esto", en el sentido de vigilarlo)...


Sí, "echar un ojo/vistazo" lo encuentro más normal en el sentido de prestar atención o vigilar pero no "arrojar".
Un saludo,
TT.


----------



## dexterciyo

Tombatossals said:


> Sí, "echar un ojo/vistazo" lo encuentro más normal en el sentido de prestar atención o vigilar pero no "arrojar".
> Un saludo,
> TT.



Tombatossals, creo que no comprendiste bien lo que quiso decir Opirt. Entiendo que quería decir que la expresión correcta es «echar *un* ojo a alguien» y no «echar *el* ojo a alguien». Esta última se tomaría en el sentido estricto de la palabra, de forma literal, el verbo _echar_ como 'arrojar', 'lanzar', 'tirar'...

 Saludos.


----------



## Tomby

¡Gracias! Era mi deber haberlo entendido así. Un saludo a ambos. 
TT.


----------



## opirt

Gracias dexterciyo, el marcar la diferencia en entre "el" y "un" era lo fundamental. Perdona tombatossals, tenía que haberme explicado mejor, sin marcar esa diferencia entiendo tu confusión.
Un saludo, y ya nos veremos por aquí.


----------



## brasileirinho

Carfer said:


> _'Fique de olho'_. Só isso? Não acrescentava 'nalguma coisa'? É que _'ficar de olho (nalguma coisa ou em alguém)'_ significa, como disse o Mangato, ficar atento a essa coisa ou pessoa, ficar vigilante em relação ao que lhes possa acontecer. Sem mais, também poderá significar, _'Fique atento!_' ou _'Continue a ver!'_ (neste caso o programa) mas em Portugal é um uso bastante incomum. Não sei se também será assim no Brasil, mas johnval não referiu em que programa e em que televisão ouviu a frase, só posso especular.



Sim, se usa essa expressão para que a pessoa não saia de frente da tv. Um uso muito comum dos meios de comunicação para chamar a atenção do espectador. Além desse, há também os significados de atenção, como foi anteriormente explicado.


----------

